# Optima® exposed water closet Flushometer ?



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i am in the process of trimming out a church school that has  sloan sensor flushomters i told the electrician he needs to either have the transformers on a seperate breaker or switch so you can service them at a later date without getting shocked.

right now he is going to wire the transformers into the lighting circuit of the restrooms.
so you would need to turn the lights off to avoid getting shocked, am i wrong on this, ?

what would you all do ?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> i am in the process of trimming out a church school that has sloan sensor flushomters i told the electrition he needs to either have the transformers on a seperate breaker or switch so you can service them at a later date without getting shocked.
> 
> right now he is going to wire the transformers into the lighting circuit of the restrooms.
> so you would need to turn the lights off to avoid getting shocked, am i wrong on this, ?
> ...


 
I agree if there is no other way to shut the unit down for service. One needs to be able to isolate the unit to repair it without shutting down multiple breakers or working on it live. 

The way he wants to do it will cause you to work by flashlight


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

The voltage is so low you don't feel it. I repair them live with no issues. I think its @12v


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

plumb nutz said:


> The voltage is so low you don't feel it. I repair them live with no issues. I think its @12v


these are 24 volt, not sure how many amps, i would think not many ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't even install that crap...

They fail with an amazing regularity and there is no manual override or, courtesy flush available when that happens....

I would put on the old manual style valve that works and works, and install the Sloan Optima Smooth Operator EVB-200A....

Easy Peasy install just slip it over the handle and tighten the screw on the clamp...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> i am in the process of trimming out a church school that has  sloan sensor flushomters i told the electrician he needs to either have the transformers on a seperate breaker or switch so you can service them at a later date without getting shocked.
> 
> right now he is going to wire the transformers into the lighting circuit of the restrooms.
> so you would need to turn the lights off to avoid getting shocked, am i wrong on this, ?
> ...


 Seems to me he should be able to wire in a switch on the leg servicing the transformers behind the wall plate.


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I wouldn't even install that crap...
> 
> They fail with an amazing regularity and there is no manual override or, courtesy flush available when that happens....
> 
> ...


Certanitly the original poster will be able, to go to the contractor and tell him that a guy from the internet said not to install these valves. That would go over real well :whistling2:


God has spoken :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I wouldn't even install that crap...
> 
> They fail with an amazing regularity and there is no manual override or, courtesy flush available when that happens....
> 
> ...


 In a perfect world he would be installing concealed TOTO flushometers that were battery powered.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> Certanitly the original poster will be able, to go to the contractor and tell him that a guy from the internet said not to install these valves. That would go over real well :whistling2:
> 
> 
> God has spoken :laughing:


 Hey everybody, look who finally learned how to spell "internet".:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

it is not up to me what to install, so that isn't even open for debate.

i like the idea of a switch though, thanks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> Certanitly the original poster will be able, to go to the contractor and tell him that a guy from the internet said not to install these valves. That would go over real well :whistling2:
> 
> 
> God has spoken :laughing:


Thank You for your comments Rambo...

Now go back to your 30-Pack and trying to post pictures of topless women on plumbing and drain cleaning forums that you haven't been banned from yet...


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Thank You for your comments Rambo...
> 
> Now go back to your 30-Pack and trying to post pictures of topless women on plumbing and drain cleaning forums that you haven't been banned from yet...


I'm still trying to figure out these rambo references, you are talking about. I do not drink, go check out the "what's your poison" thread.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I wouldn't even install that crap...
> 
> They fail with an amazing regularity and there is no manual override or, courtesy flush available when that happens....
> 
> ...


thats my solution also very easy to deal with


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> *I'm still trying to figure out these rambo references, you are talking about*. I do not drink, go check out the "what's your poison" thread.


Yea... I'll bet!

You can be whoever you want to be except smart.....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> The voltage is so low you don't feel it. I repair them live with no issues. I think its @12v


 Whatever you do, don't try to strip the wires with your teeth.

Ma Bell gave me quite a jolt when I was a young and naive Apprentice who thought he'd repair the phone line he had accidentally cut.

Makes my jaw hurt just thinking about it.:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

When the toilet seat is in the up position. The eye of a side mounted operator is blocked. 

FAIL.....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> When the toilet seat is in the up position. The eye of a side mounted operator is blocked.
> 
> FAIL.....


 Why you gotta harsh Gods mellow, Matt?:whistling2:


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yea... I'll bet!
> 
> You can be whoever you want to be except smart.....


That Rambo fella must of really got under your skin and in your head, what a jerk. Hopefully you can still sleep at night, oh wait I dont think god sleeps.


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Hey everybody, look who finally learned how to spell "internet".:clap::clap::clap:


Try to come up with something more original, spelling mistakes happen.

Maybe not to you, I'm sure with being a legend in your own mind, that you are also perfect.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> Try to come up with something more original, spelling mistakes happen.
> 
> Maybe not to you, I'm sure with being a legend in your own mind, that you are also perfect.


 You really need to learn how to laugh both at yourself and others.

A belly laugh would do you a world of good. 

Well, that and pulling that stick out of your butt -- That sure couldn't hurt.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> That Rambo fella must of really got under your skin and in your head, what a jerk. Hopefully you can still sleep at night, oh wait I dont think god sleeps.


No I was over it in a single click of the mouse.... :yes:










He's the one that hasn't gotten over it as he keeps trying to rejoin the forums he has been banned from under new user name and generally acting just like you.....

I really don't care.... :no:


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> He's the one that hasn't gotten over it, as he keeps trying to rejoin the forums, that he has been banned from, under new user names and generally acting just like you.....
> 
> I really don't care.... :no:


Fixed it for you. :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> Fixed it for you. :whistling2:


Well it's nice that you finally brought something to the table for a change....:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Well it's nice that you finally brought something to the table for a change....:whistling2:


 And I was telling that Ron feller just last week that he'd eventually find his niche and settle in.

Am I prescient or what?:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> i am in the process of trimming out a church school that has sloan sensor flushomters i told the electrician he needs to either have the transformers on a seperate breaker or switch so you can service them at a later date without getting shocked.
> 
> right now he is going to wire the transformers into the lighting circuit of the restrooms.
> so you would need to turn the lights off to avoid getting shocked, am i wrong on this, ?
> ...


 


Get another electrician's opinion, ask the electrical inspector.

Common sense tells me that if for some reason the lights are off in the restroom, then the W/C's and urinals can't be flushed; that is an un-sanitary condition right there and in my humble opinion shouldn't be allowed.

With an electric W/H for example, the circuit it is being fed from is dedicated only to the W/H. Nothing else can be connected to the dedicated W/H circuit. Maybe it's a similar situation with the flushometers.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

QUOTE=Redwood;204598]No I was over it in a single click of the mouse.... :yes:










He's the one that hasn't gotten over it as he keeps trying to rejoin the forums he has been banned from under new user name and generally acting just like you.....

I really don't care.... :no:[/QUOTE]





How many different times has this guy joined again and been sniffed out? It's alot. By the way keepitinthe 70's, you're...fftopic:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Get another electrician's opinion, ask the electrical inspector.
> 
> Common sense tells me that if for some reason the lights are off in the restroom, then the W/C's and urinals can't be flushed; that is an un-sanitary condition right there and in my humble opinion shouldn't be allowed.
> 
> With an electric W/H for example, the circuit it is being fed from is dedicated only to the W/H. Nothing else can be connected to the dedicated W/H circuit. Maybe it's a similar situation with the flushometers.


i'm not sure if when the lights go out the flushometers go off, i just started this trim and the electrician's are not done yet.

they may have them wired to the feed of the light switch, so they are always on, my concern is at a later time when fixing them, how do you power done the transformers, guess i will just ask them


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Say goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I ran into the same problem, transformer for the Optima units was wired to the lights.
Can do it live but do not separate the coil(plastic doughnut) from the solenoid shaft. It fell out while I was replacing the Actuater. The coil melted and the transformer blew.
Lucky we had a spare at our shop. It was a Hotel lobby restroom, manager wasn't to understanding. Oh well, won't happen again.........


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Really? Huh I've replaced 6 of then live with no issues... Sure the coil pack wasn't the issue to begin with?

I have replaced sensors, coils, actuators, etc... On these live with no issue.. the voltage is so low you barely notice if you so get sloppy and stung, kinds akin to sticking a 9v battery on the tongue as I'm sure most of us did at least once as a kid..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> How many different times has this guy joined again and been sniffed out? It's alot. By the way keepitinthe 70's, you're...fftopic:


Well from the "Registered Member" under his name it looks like yet one more time Rambo has been sniffed out and banned... :laughing:










Looks like it's back to riding the short bus until he joins yet again... :laughing:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

update for ya all

everything is installed, the transformers are wired into the circuit of the restroom lights, so ya need to turn off that breaker, but you can hold the wires, i did and there is very little shocking there, just makes ya a bit uncomfortable, a slight charge LOL

we had 1 bad WC coil that doesn't flush the flushometer and 2 bad lav faucets, 1 lav faucet has a bad circuit board and the other has a bad solenoid valve.

so the product rep is going out to see what the problem is :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> we had 1 bad WC coil that doesn't flush the flushometer and 2 bad lav faucets, 1 lav faucet has a bad circuit board and the other has a bad solenoid valve.
> 
> so the product rep is going out to see what the problem is :thumbup:


I hate to say it but sounds very typical.... :laughing:


----------

